# Why do most breeders incubate for females (any species)



## Justin C. (May 4, 2016)

I have been looking into getting another tortoise from a breeder and have found that most if not all incubate for females. I have learned here that sex is not guaranteed, just a higher chance and different incubation temp.

Is there a reason, or do people just prefer female tortoise over male?


----------



## Rue (May 4, 2016)

Good question!

Since I have an only...with no intention of having more than the one...I don't really care what it is. First I thought a male would be better, less chance of issues with retained eggs, a little smaller, etc. Then I watched a few videos of amorous males...and thought I'd rather deal with possible egg retention! LOL.

Right now I'm calling mine a 'she' because her shell is very domed and she seemed larger compared to her hatch mates...but who knows? One day we'll see if I'm right...I figure I have a 50% chance...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2016)

I have no idea the percentages, but from my experience taking in rescued tortoises, most of the tortoises in the pet trade are male, so in some species, females are scarce.


----------



## dmmj (May 4, 2016)

because of size constraints when importing they tend to go for a smaller tortoises so the majority are imported male. Why breeders do it for the most part females  generally are more wanted than males. Story of My Life


----------



## dmmj (May 4, 2016)

females also tend to bring in higher prices so they say incubated for female even though there's no guarantee whatsoever just a higher percentage so maybe they can charge more.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2016)

Several reasons:
1. Females are worth more.
2. Females generally get along together. In many species, you can only have one adult male per enclosure.
3. You only need one male for every three to four females if breeding is the goal.
4. Females are easier to find homes for in most cases.


----------

